
Scientists Back Efforts to Pull CO2 from the Atmosphere - extraterra
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/scientists-back-efforts-to-pull-co2-from-the-atmosphere/
======
vertline3
So I guess I was looking up peatbogs, they seem to be a large source, could we
turn large areas of the northern continents into peatbogs? Seagrasses or maybe
some micro organism I guess could help store it into calcium carbonate?
Limestone. So maybe there is a way we could do something like that? I don't
know, I just think it's a tall order and will need some engineered process.
It's hard to see how.

------
russdpale
This is good. We don't have a choice. I was absolutely convinced 5 years ago
that we must actively take carbon out of the atmosphere and ocean if we are to
have any chance as a species. We have to add methane to the list now.

The time for talk and arguments has passed. Its time for action, and lots if
it, or we are doomed.

------
kumarvvr
The latest UN report on climate change gives us about 2 decades to save earth
from irreversible long term damage.

The best thing you can do, is to plant and nurture one or more trees. They are
the most easiest, cheapest, natural form of carbon capture that the average
Joe can do.

